# Shooting hours



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Help settle an argument for me. 

Does "shooting hours" apply only when you are hunting, or does it apply to say Target shooting as well? 


-DallanC


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Shooting hours applies to hunting.......not target shooting. I do not think there is any way you could be charged with an after hours ticket for target shooting as it is your RIGHT to shoot a gun. Is it a wise thing to do after those hours.....well use your best judgment....

I would however be very careful shooting in a place where you might be mistaken for hunting like a WMA or something similar.........especially regarding shotguns/migratory birds.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to go ahead and take this as a serious question. Prescribed shooting hours only apply to shooting at game...hunting. You can discharge a firearm at any time day or night in areas where it is legal to discharge a firearm. Sooo, you can shoot at targets 24/7. Now, as to "shots"..they can be taken most anytime you aren't the designated driver.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to take it from another angle... SAFETY!!! Shooting hours for game weren't just set up for the hell of it... There are several factors involved... SAFETY being a huge part of that. Sure, you can go shoot bottles in the middle of the night... but is that really... REALLY safe?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know why it would. You could have a lighted target range and since you are not shining the light on anything but the target you wouldn't have to worry about a big game violation.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

im not sure but i think if your out there lighting things up somebody will call the police stating you are shooting in the dark and doing something wrong.

i dont think there is any reg on when you can target shoot.

just 10-14 i would not do it unless i was at a target range where they knew what you were doing


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like to target shoot at night. That way I can use the daylight hours to get good and drunk. Maybe smoke an ambien or two. And yes I'm from Spanish Fork.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It was a father and sons camp out, one of the guys brought several thousand rounds of .223 and .45apc along with maybe 100lbs of Tannerite. The fire-fight / explosions were going on well after dark when another father and sons group 3-400 yards away came over for the 2nd time to ask them to please stop.

"Shooting hours" was brought up and one of the gun guys said in a rather rude tone, "look PAL, that only applies to hunting". I always thought there was a standard time you could and could not fire a gun, I guess I thought wrong.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you are camping and have other campers in the area it is just common courtesy to give it up at sunset. I usually go out camping in a large group on Memorial Day and we try and keep the noise to a minimum after dark. We do have a few older folks that do go to bed early and some real young ones that get put down for the night early. Now if you are camping all by yourself or your own group then let the noise continue until sunrise or somebody in your group gets tired of it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> When you are camping and have other campers in the area it is just common courtesy to give it up at sunset. I usually go out camping in a large group on Memorial Day and we try and keep the noise to a minimum after dark. We do have a few older folks that do go to bed early and some real young ones that get put down for the night early....well said! Now if you are camping all by yourself or your own group then let the noise continue until sunrise or somebody in your group gets tired of it...Not so well thought out...you are not really suggesting that campers should go ahead and make all the noise they want all night long...I think your first bit should be the rule all the time..


----------

